# Kanger Subox Mini Kit - Black



## ettiennedj (22/2/16)

Hi Guys,

Looking for a well priced Black Subox Mini Kit please. See most vendors are out of stock and I need one by latest Thursday this week.

Thanks!


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/2/16)

Hi

We have the new Kanger Topbox mini kits in stock:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...starter-kit-black-edition?variant=14035772998

Regards

SA Vape Gear


----------



## ettiennedj (22/2/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi
> 
> We have the new Kanger Topbox mini kits in stock:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick response. This is a gift to a friend and may be a tad complicated which is why I am specifically looking for the Subox Mini kit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

